# i really hate bearded dragons



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

i dont know why i just really dont like them, i think they are really boring and ugly. i really dont see the appeal in them at all!!


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

katie harris said:


> i dont know why i just really dont like them, i think they are really boring and ugly. i really dont see the appeal in them at all!!


I used to be like you, but then I realised I was disliking them for the wrong reasons.....kinda the same reasons why I used to dislike royals too, everyone had them, and I got bored of seeing so many pics of them. but having met a few dragons recently i think they are lovely, with real character.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I think they are great lizards, they just don't do it for me!


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

Our beardie is one of the best pets I have ever had. He's got a proper little personality, which I never thought a lizard could have. He's also stunning looking and not ugly at all!


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

katie harris said:


> i dont know why i just really dont like them, i think they are really boring and ugly. i really dont see the appeal in them at all!!


 
I don't really see the point in your post to be honest. Are you trying to get an arsey response?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Well thats down to your own opinion I guess, but I would never bring myself to get rid of one of mine they are simply amazing pets, I far prefer sitting around with my dragons on my lap than a cat watching TV!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I personally don't have any interest in owning a bearded dragon (unless I could get a REALLY attractive leatherback, which removes some of my objections to beardies - I don't like prickly lizards) - for character, although they are lovely, I think Ackies and Blueys have just as much, and for "pet quality" I think that each of the above three are as good as each other.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Each to their own..... and thank god everyone dosnt come on here and post up what reptile they dont like and dont see the point of. We all have different tastes just like some people dont like cats, dogs , horses etc but I dont really see the point of just posting up you dont like something on a section that you know there are a lot of beardie owners who DO Happen to love their beardie and probably will hate something that you own.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> i dont know why i just really dont like them, i think they are really boring and ugly. i really dont see the appeal in them at all!!


What a pointless post there is no need to be so rude! There needs to be more rules in this forum about what people post because in all honest truth no-one cares.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> i dont know why i just really dont like them, i think they are really boring and *ugly*. i really dont see the appeal in them at all!!


I'm sure they think the same about you love.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

obviously people do care or they wouldnt reponde

hehe and yea they probally would think im ugly :lol2:

just interesting to see if other people have the same view if you dont like it dont read it and comment on it :whip:


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Flaming and trolling all rolled into one here :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> obviously people do care or they wouldnt reponde
> 
> hehe and yea they probally would think im ugly :lol2:
> 
> just interesting to see if other people have the same view if you dont like it dont read it and comment on it :whip:


If you dont like beardies then perhaps you should think before you tell us. Fair enough that they dont appeal to you but choose your words carefully dear not 'i hate bearded dragons they are so ugly'- its just plain RUDE.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

haha people are soo over sensitive, if someone said this about a pet i had id be like ' thats cool each to there own' 

y do people get so silly about one persons apinion like it matters!!! 

if you like em cool but i dont, bet they can be lovely but they are just not for me.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

katie harris said:


> obviously people do care or they wouldnt reponde
> 
> hehe and yea they probally would think im ugly :lol2:
> 
> just interesting to see if other people have the same view if you dont like it dont read it and comment on it :whip:


How are we supposed to know if we like it before we read it?


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

i dont think it was rude. its an honest opinion. everybodys entitled to one. i like all lizards for 1 reason or another but i wouldnt get a beardie personally. they can be quite funny and friendly though, that is why a lot of people like them.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

katie harris said:


> haha people are soo over sensitive, if someone said this about a pet i had id be like ' thats cool each to there own'
> 
> y do people get so silly about one persons apinion like it matters!!!
> 
> if you like em cool but i dont, bet they can be lovely but they are just not for me.


Noone denies you an opinion, but this forum is all about animals, animal loving and animal care.. this post is nothing but a pointless griefing


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

tyrannosaurus said:


> i dont think it was rude. its an honest opinion. everybodys entitled to one. i like all lizards for 1 reason or another but i wouldnt get a beardie personally. they can be quite funny and friendly though, that is why a lot of people like them.


totally it wasnt meant to be rude, but i can see how people took it that way but people can be so defensive lol

yea me too im a lizard person, my hubby a snake but lizards are so much more interesting ( just as well i didnt put that on the snake forum people might think im being rude) :lol2:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't really like you, but I don't make a thread about it.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

dorian said:


> I don't really like you, but I don't make a thread about it.


LMAOOOO :no1::lol2:


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

katie harris said:


> totally it wasnt meant to be rude, but i can see how people took it that way but people can be so defensive lol
> 
> yea me too im a lizard person, my hubby a snake but lizards are so much more interesting ( just as well i didnt put that on the snake forum people might think im being rude) :lol2:


think urself lucky ur taking shots in the lizard section. if u wrote that in the snake section u would have been frazzled.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bexzini said:


> If you dont like beardies then perhaps you should think before you tell us. Fair enough that they dont appeal to you but choose your words carefully dear not 'i hate bearded dragons they are so ugly'- its just plain RUDE.


Eh, I think it's reasonable enough to say they don't like them and that one of the reasons they don't like them is because they don't think they're attractive... no rule says we all have to like the same things 

They're not saying that they don't like *your* beardie specifically or that *you* shouldn't like your beardie, just that they don't like them in general.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Eh, I think it's reasonable enough to say they don't like them and that one of the reasons they don't like them is because they don't think they're attractive... no rule says we all have to like the same things
> 
> They're not saying that they don't like *your* beardie specifically or that *you* shouldn't like your beardie, just that they don't like them in general.


thank you


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeh but why make a post about it? She doesn't like them, what does she want, a medal?


----------



## Shazaam89 (Feb 20, 2011)

katie harris said:


> i dont know why i just really dont like them, i think they are really boring and ugly. i really dont see the appeal in them at all!!


Bearded Dragons are far from ugly, they have really interesting features! I don't see what this post was trying to achieve. Have you ever had a beardie as a pet? they are fascinating to watch!


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

dorian said:


> Yeh but why make a post about it? She doesn't like them, what does she want, a medal?


its a free world ant it, i see people putting up random post of them just saying they love there lizards so why cant i put one up saying i dont like beardies never said you shouldnt like them stop being so touchy and pety :whip:


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

katie harris said:


> haha people are soo over sensitive, if someone said this about a pet i had id be like ' thats cool each to there own'
> 
> y do people get so silly about one persons apinion like it matters!!!
> 
> if you like em cool but i dont, bet they can be lovely but they are just not for me.


So if I came up to you and said I thought you were ugly and boring, you'd be cool with that yes? I also think your ability to spell and use punctuation is shocking, but that's just my Opinion. : victory:



dorian said:


> I don't really like you, but I don't make a thread about it.


:lol2::no1:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> its a free world ant it, i see people putting up random post of them just saying they love there lizards so why cant i put one up saying i dont like beardies never said you shouldnt like them stop being so touchy and pety :whip:


if we all posted crap about what we like and dont like the forum would be full of rubbish so please dont start a stupid trend or even try to, if u dont like them write it on ur profile maybe some more bored deranged individual will have a look and then indulge you. But seriously if everyone started thinking this type of post was ok then the forum would be full of absolute rubbish.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Think this post should be locked before it becomes a flame war -.-


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I really hate people who don't make the effort to write properly.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Shazaam89 said:


> Bearded Dragons are far from ugly, they have really interesting features! I don't see what this post was trying to achieve. Have you ever had a beardie as a pet? they are fascinating to watch!


yes i have actually it was a normal beardy crossed with a rankins, and although it had a cute nature towards my hubby it didnt like me. 

i found it uninteresting out of all my reptiles 

so i dont see the point in posts saying they love beardies or what they are trying to achieve


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

katie harris said:


> yes i have actually it was a normal beardy crossed with a rankins, and although it had a cute nature towards my hubby it didnt like me.
> 
> i found it uninteresting out of all my reptiles
> _*
> so i dont see the point in posts saying they love beardies or what they are trying to achieve*_


Erm.......


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> yes i have actually it was a normal beardy crossed with a rankins, and although it had a cute nature towards my hubby *it didnt like me. *
> 
> i found it uninteresting out of all my reptiles
> 
> so i dont see the point in posts saying they love beardies or what they are trying to achieve


So that is whats wrong you hold a grudge against a beardie who quite frankly I agree with and I can see why it doesn't like you!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I HATE ALL OF YOU! you're all big doodie heads!


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

katie harris said:


> yes i have actually it was a normal beardy crossed with a rankins, and although it had a cute nature towards my hubby it didnt like me.
> 
> i found it uninteresting out of all my reptiles
> 
> *so i dont see the point in posts saying they love beardies or what they are trying to achieve*


I can't find any topics about people 'loving beardies' on the first 2 pages of the lizard section. So are you just making stuff up in an attempt to back up whatever point you've lost?




Juzza12 said:


> Erm.......


Yes, I thought exactly the same thing.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> yes i have actually it was a normal beardy crossed with a rankins, and although it had a cute nature towards my hubby it didnt like me.
> 
> i found it uninteresting out of all my reptiles
> 
> so i dont see the point in posts saying they love beardies or what they are trying to achieve


This beardie is obviously a very good judge of character


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

hahaha u people are funny you dont like what i say thats fine but it shows that your all insecure about how you feel about other peoples appinions, and no i wouldnt care if someone told me im ugly and i dont think the beardy would care about me saying that, its just you people that get so pathetically touchy.

and saying stuff about my spelling is just silly and trying to cause point scoring and gues what i dont actually care as it shows what type of people you are.

just because i dont like beardies doesnt mean i wish unhappiness and harm on any of them just means i dont think they are particulary interesting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shazaam89 (Feb 20, 2011)

katie harris said:


> yes i have actually it was a normal beardy crossed with a rankins, and although it had a cute nature towards my hubby it didnt like me.
> 
> i found it uninteresting out of all my reptiles
> 
> so i dont see the point in posts saying they love beardies or what they are trying to achieve



So you don't like beardies because yours preferred your husband to you?
If we all posted about things we didn't like on this forum, it would be full of pointless and useless crap!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

dorian said:


> Yeh but why make a post about it? She doesn't like them, what does she want, a medal?


There are often "least favourite species" threads in the snake section. It's as interesting to find out what people don't like and why as it is to find out what they do like 



Shazaam89 said:


> Bearded Dragons are far from ugly, they have really interesting features! I don't see what this post was trying to achieve. Have you ever had a beardie as a pet? they are fascinating to watch!


Depends on your personal tastes. 

I like smooth lizards with narrow heads; bearded dragons are neither of those things, so they don't appeal to me. And although I'm sure beardies are fascinating, I find my smooth-scaled, narrow-headed Ackies much more so *personally*.



Mini_the_Minx said:


> So if I came up to you and said I thought you were ugly and boring, you'd be cool with that yes?


Eh, you're not your beardies and your beardies aren't you, and your beardies don't speak Human, so even if she was specifically saying to your beardies that they were hoogly, they wouldn't understand it. 

I frequently tell my cats that I hate them and that I'm going to make them into gloves and sandwiches, and I do it while I'm fussing them and scratching their ears and they're purring up a storm because they don't speak human at all, they just know my tone of voice and the tone of voice is "I love you really and I would stop anyone who tried to hurt you."


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I HATE ALL OF YOU! you're all big doodie heads!


Make a post about it.

Lol, you have a vendetta against bearded dragons because one didn't like you.


----------



## Shazaam89 (Feb 20, 2011)

just because i dont like beardies doesnt mean i wish unhappiness and harm on any of them just means i dont think they are particulary interesting :Na_Na_Na_Na:[/QUOTE]


I think many of us would disagree with you!


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

katie harris said:


> hahaha *You* people are funny*,* you don*'*t like what *I* say*,* *that's* fine but it shows that you*'*r*e* all insecure about how you feel about other people*'*s *opinons* and no *I* wouldn*'*t care if someone told me *I'm* ugly and *I* don*'*t think the beardy would care about me saying that, it*'*s just you people that get so pathetically touchy.
> 
> *A*nd saying stuff about my spelling is just silly and trying to cause point scoring and gues*s* what*,* *I* don*'*t actually care as it shows what type of people you are.
> 
> *J*ust because *I* don*'*t like beardies doesn*'*t mean *I* wish unhappiness and harm on any of them, *it** just means *I* don*'*t think they are particulary interesting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


.....


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> There are often "least favourite species" threads in the snake section. It's as interesting to find out what people don't like and why as it is to find out what they do like
> 
> 
> Depends on your personal tastes.
> ...


i like you lol, im the same i like smooth lizards

i wanted to get others appinions mayne i shouldnt have put 'hate' but some people on here are so agressive and defensive when stuff isnt aimed at them. they turn it into a name calling and abuse herling compatition like they were at school :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I get that you dont like them etc. But what I don't get is why do you hate them? Surely the fact that you find them boring doesn't make you hate them? Sounds to me like you're pissed off that yours doesnt like you, wait, sorry......I mean he HATES you!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> i like you lol, im the same i like smooth lizards
> 
> i wanted to get others *appinion*s mayne i shouldnt have put 'hate' but some people on here are so agressive and defensive when stuff isnt aimed at them. They turn it into a name calling and abuse herling compatition like they were at school :lol2:


 omg its spelt opinions argghhhh


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> omg its spelt opinions argghhhh


:lol2:


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Shazaam89 said:


> just because i dont like beardies doesnt mean i wish unhappiness and harm on any of them just means i dont think they are particulary interesting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I think many of us would disagree with you![/QUOTE]

good because otherwise it would be a very boring world but i ant guna attack you because your appinion is that you do like them :bash:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i dont like cats, the neighbours cats crap all over my garden


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> omg its spelt opinions argghhhh


:bash: she can spel it appinion if she wantz too, its a free country ant it??


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I get that you dont like them etc. But what I don't get is why do you hate them? Surely the fact that you find them boring doesn't make you hate them? Sounds to me like you're pissed off that yours doesnt like you, wait, sorry......I mean he HATES you!


 
haha yea probally, dislike would be the word id use next time then


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

This thread has turned into a joke. 

OK, you don't like beardies. We all get it. Jog on.

Someone, please lock.


----------



## Shazaam89 (Feb 20, 2011)

Then pick your words carefully please, hate is a strong statement to make. And in all fairness it sounds like your just bitter because your beardie preferred your husband to you :gasp:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Guys and Girls - please, don't start to be critical of Members Spelling. Quite frankly it is not on!!!!

All RFUKers are entitled to like, love, hate, dislike etc. etc. etc. whatever species they want to. It's all down to personal preference.

So please, play nicely.

Simon


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

kato said:


> Guys and Girls - please, don't start to be critical of Members Spelling. Quite frankly it is not on!!!!
> 
> All RFUKers are entitled to like, love, hate, dislike etc. etc. etc. whatever species they want to. It's all down to personal preference.
> 
> ...



I hate you Simon


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Whether you like beardies or not, "hate" is a bit of a strong word isn't it? Hate racists, hate terrorism, hate animal cruelty, hate sprouts:lol2:....but really? Hating beardies???


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

kato said:


> Guys and Girls - please, don't start to be critical of Members Spelling. Quite frankly it is not on!!!!
> 
> All RFUKers are entitled to like, love, hate, dislike etc. etc. etc. whatever species they want to. It's all down to personal preference.
> 
> ...


thanks you i was not ment to cause so much trouble its just the way they have taken it, and maybe a bad work judgement on my behalf

PS to everyone on here who has picked on my spelling and grammer, please be reassured that i can do both if you are worried, but what does it matter on here if i am typing quickly and a few spelling errors come up, please learn to grow up and act less like children with a pointless point scoring game


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

I hate you kato, im saying this because i think your uninteresting and boring, but i dont want to fight about it because you could be pathetically sensitive about what ive said.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Whether you like beardies or not, "hate" is a bit of a strong word isn't it? Hate racists, hate terrorism, hate animal cruelty, hate sprouts:lol2:....but really? Hating beardies???


:lol2: god i do hate my sprouts man!! yea you are right


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Klymax said:


> I hate you kato, im saying this because i think your uninteresting and boring, but i dont want to fight about it because you could be pathetically sensitive about what ive said.


:gasp:


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Klymax said:


> I hate you kato, im saying this because i think your uninteresting and boring, but i dont want to fight about it because you could be pathetically sensitive about what ive said.


 
******HEY GUYS SPELLING ERROR SPELLING ERROR***********

you are entitled to your opinion and its like water off a ducks back to me


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Whats wrong with sprouts?

i love sprouts, theyre really interesting, like mini cabbage


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Whether you like beardies or not, "hate" is a bit of a strong word isn't it? Hate racists, hate terrorism, hate animal cruelty, hate sprouts:lol2:....but really? Hating beardies???


you HATE sprouts!?!? I find that offensive! (incase you didn't know, I'm a greengrocer )


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> ******HEY GUYS SPELLING ERROR SPELLING ERROR***********
> ...


The person wasnt on about u they were on about the mod.


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

is that all i am to you bex? 'the person'


i hate you.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

aerofine said:


> This thread has turned into a joke.
> 
> OK, you don't like beardies. We all get it. Jog on.
> 
> Someone, please lock.


who the hell are you to order this to be locked if you dont like the fact i dont like berdies maybe you should get over the fact i put the post up and you 'jog on' as you put it.

PLus a administarter said i have a right to put up this post sooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

katie harris said:


> who the hell are you to order this to be locked if you dont like the fact i dont like berdies maybe you should get over the fact i put the post up and you 'jog on' as you put it.
> 
> PLus a administarter said i have a right to put up this post sooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Are you even old enough to be married?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

This thread is doing wonders for my post count!


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Woah woah, he was a mod, not an admin,


and he has the write to say for it to be locked because it offend's him and every other bearded dragon owner,

it's like saying 'wow, your children are really boring and ugly' guarentee'd youd get a kick in your face.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> you HATE sprouts!?!? I find that offensive! (incase you didn't know, I'm a greengrocer )


 
hehehe it freedom of speach didnt you know


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

juzza12 said:


> are you even old enough to be married?


 lol lol lol


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Klymax said:


> Woah woah, he was a mod, not an admin,
> 
> 
> and he has the write to say for it to be locked because it offend's him and every other bearded dragon owner,
> ...


OMG you are really really annoying. Shoo


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

katie harris said:


> who the hell are you to order this to be locked if you dont like the fact i dont like berdies maybe you should get over the fact i put the post up and you 'jog on' as you put it.
> 
> PLus a administarter said i have a right to put up this post sooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


You are such a pleasant person. Wow! I bet your husband is so proud.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Juzza12 said:


> Are you even old enough to be married?


 
yes thanks i dont think some of the people on here are old enough to be out of school so i thought id come down to there level so they understand me :2thumb:


----------



## Herzeleid (Jan 9, 2010)

Successful troll


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

katie harris said:


> hehehe it freedom of speach didnt you know


Bane of my life! Because of freedom of speach I have to drive to town later to pick my girlfriend up. Bloody student protesters! Why did the lib dems have to come to Sheffield today!? I bet them students hate sprouts too! Grrrr


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

katie harris said:


> yes thanks i dont think some of the people on here are old enough to be out of school so i thought id come down to there level so they understand me :2thumb:


That explains the spelling then.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

aerofine said:


> You are such a pleasant person. Wow! I bet your husband is so proud.


 
right back at you, you cant say stuff like that and then when i return it to you say that im unpleasant as i just gave you back what you said first 

and yes he is


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> OMG you are really really annoying. Shoo


you offend me like black celotape tbh,

not in the slightest 



Disclaimer: for anyone who thought that was a racial statement it wasnt, it was a the difference between selotape and black nasty


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

C'mon guys if we carry on I will get 400 posts :2thumb:


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

Bexzini said:


> That explains the spelling then.


:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Bane of my life! Because of freedom of *speach* I have to drive to town later to pick my girlfriend up. Bloody student protesters! Why did the lib dems have to come to Sheffield today!? I bet them students hate sprouts too! Grrrr


Argh!!! It's infectious!!!


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Tombo your a greengrocer in sheffield?

tell me where and ill hit up your veg next time im home haha


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you?

I don't, i like them


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> C'mon guys if we carry on I will get 400 posts :2thumb:


 
come on then guys throw some more stupid remarks so BEXZINI can get the posts she wants


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

katie harris said:


> hahaha u people are funny you dont like what i say thats fine but it shows that your all insecure about how you feel about other peoples appinions, and no i wouldnt care if someone told me im ugly and i dont think the beardy would care about me saying that, its just you people that get so pathetically touchy.
> 
> *and saying stuff about my spelling is just silly and trying to cause point scoring and gues what i dont actually care as it shows what type of people you are*.
> 
> just because i dont like beardies doesnt mean i wish unhappiness and harm on any of them just means i dont think they are particulary interesting :Na_Na_Na_Na:


More intelligent than you?



Bexzini said:


> omg its spelt opinions argghhhh


:lol2:



katie harris said:


> who the hell are you to order this to be locked if you dont like the fact i dont like berdies maybe you should get over the fact i put the post up and you 'jog on' as you put it.
> 
> PLus a administarter said i have a right to put up this post sooooo :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't like you, fact! Now kindly learn to write and remove your head from within your rectum you actual retard!


----------



## Herzeleid (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Klymax said:


> Tombo your a greengrocer in sheffield?
> 
> tell me where and ill hit up your veg next time im home haha


Top of twentywell lane in Bradway. S17 4QH

Pop up, I'll look after you!

Where abouts are you?


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

Hope you don't believe in reincarnation. You wouldn't want to come back as a locust or a cricket...nom nom nom


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> I hate you Simon


Each to their own. But I love you.:flrt:



Klymax said:


> I hate you kato, im saying this because i think your uninteresting and boring, but i dont want to fight about it because you could be pathetically sensitive about what ive said.


Sounds like someone has been misinformed or has a chip on his shoulder. I would too if I were you and not me.:Na_Na_Na_Na: Pathetic? Read your post, now that is pathetic!!!!


Beardies I love. River Snakes I hate - but for my own reasons.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

aerofine said:


> Hope you don't believe in reincarnation. You wouldn't want to come back as a locust or a cricket...nom nom nom


hehehe this is a cool comment made me chuckle, i hope i dont come back as one your right ill be in for it


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

I do fail to see how you have even backed up your statement on why do you not like bearded dragons,


i mean everything youve said makes you sound like a pathetic 11yr old who didnt get her hamster that she wanted for her birthday,

instead your throwing your teddies out of the pram in an attempt to tell everybody that theyre opinions dont mean anything to you, however yours have to mean something to them?

and you wonder why people have lost all respect for you?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaa I am actually surprised this hasn't been closed but its keeping me amused so I don't mind XD


----------



## aerofine (Jun 7, 2008)

Mini_the_Minx said:


> More intelligent than you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

kato said:


> Each to their own. But I love you.:flrt:


now I feel bad : (


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

kato said:


> Sounds like someone has been misinformed or has a chip on his shoulder. I would too if I were you and not me.:Na_Na_Na_Na: Pathetic? Read your post, now that is pathetic!!!!



Haha legend.


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Top of twentywell lane in Bradway. S17 4QH
> 
> Pop up, I'll look after you!
> 
> Where abouts are you?


live and work in ipswich but my family live just off woodseats/bramall lane end 

if your any good then i will throw my mum that way shes always looking for good prices/top notch veg.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I just love it that someone holds a grudge against a beardie then has a massive brawl about it, if you are upset that the beardie didn't like you I can give you the name of a good therapist. And spelling tutor.


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

HA!

mugged off by a lizard, one of my leo snubs me but i still love her to bits.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Klymax said:


> HA!
> 
> mugged off by a lizard, one of my leo snubs me but i still love her to bits.


I would hate to see her reaction with an iguana lmaoo


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Chamaeleon(sp?)

just straight up hiding in its own colours staring her out LMAO.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Looks like the OP was successful and got a lot of responses. Maybe I should start up an "I hate crested geckos" thread, or something equally pointless!

Good to see the standard of RFUK threads is being maintained at the "Jeremy Kyle" IQ level!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> Looks like the OP was successful and got a lot of responses. Maybe I should start up an "I hate crested geckos" thread, or something equally pointless!
> 
> Good to see the standard of RFUK threads is being maintained at the "Jeremy Kyle" IQ level!


:lol2:


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

dont you ever DARE insult the jeremy kyle show, that keeps me alive during naafi break every morning! LOL


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> Looks like the OP was successful and got a lot of responses. Maybe I should start up an "I hate crested geckos" thread, or something equally pointless!
> 
> Good to see the standard of RFUK threads is being maintained at the "Jeremy Kyle" IQ level!



This is why I don't post much anymore.


----------



## Buda87 (May 18, 2010)

From Hehe u guys are so sad i dnt like beardies so wat get a life. Im guna go hav a wicked afternoon now wiv my wonderful hubby enjoy ur bickering as i dnt really care wat u say bout me u dnt no me so carry on shows u ant got much of a life to be on here for most of ur days. N before u go on saying well im on here so i must hav no life i was only on here while i was at work haha buy losers

from beardie hater kate harris


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

buda i could read what you said in english, spanish, italian, pashtu, mandarin,

but what you literally just wrote was un-readable?


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Buda87 said:


> From Hehe u guys are so sad i dnt like beardies so wat get a life. Im guna go hav a wicked afternoon now wiv my wonderful hubby enjoy ur bickering as i dnt really care wat u say bout me u dnt no me so carry on shows u ant got much of a life to be on here for most of ur days. N before u go on saying well im on here so i must hav no life i was only on here while i was at work haha buy losers
> 
> from beardie hater kate harris


What is funny is you're sad enough to have two trolling accounts.

From Katie Harris hater, Minx


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

:closed: That's All Folks!!!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

